# What's so funny about family guy?



## Esplender (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, yeah. Old topic. Boo-hoo.

Tell me anyway.


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2008)

I would say the humor.

/
//I like it, anyways.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 8, 2008)

"You think thats bad!? Remember the time I made a rip-off of The Simpsons with nothing but one random inter-changible joke after another?"
Family Guy

Haha! Its SOOO funny! Such genious writers they have!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 8, 2008)

A lot of my friends seem to think it's a subversive show. So I can watch it and laugh knowing that to some people, this show, by Fox, really fights the power. And occassionally there is something in there genuinely humerous, occassionally.


----------



## Option7 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the randomness of it all. Probably because I'm generally stoned when I watch it.

Still, I defy all who claim Stewie to not be awesome.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jan 8, 2008)

People are stupid.


----------



## Jakal (Jan 8, 2008)

I think one of the main reasons it's so funny is because (yes I know that was redundant) it says what the general population is to scared to say or is at least thinking. Especially when it made fun of Gilmore girls.


----------



## Emil (Jan 8, 2008)

Its because its a tragic failure. Its that idiot kid everyone made fun of in grade school. Theyre laughing at you, not with you.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jan 8, 2008)

It takes every stereotype, issue, principle, and morale and makes fun of it. Prooving sometimes people just need to sit back and laugh and how stupid and petty people have gotten.


----------



## Aden (Jan 9, 2008)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> It takes every stereotype, issue, principle, and morale and makes fun of it. Prooving sometimes people just need to sit back and laugh and how stupid and petty people have gotten.



Soooo...like Carlos Mencia?

>..<

It doesn't really matter to me what they make fun of. I just enjoy the randomness and the timing on a lot of parts. I wish it was more consistently funny, though.

/Futurama beats it by far.


----------



## Option7 (Jan 9, 2008)

I personally prefer Family Guy to Futurama (awesome show, nonetheless)


I like the way Family Guy drags on some of the jokes so far past the point of being funny anymore, that they become funny again.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 9, 2008)

Non-sequitor humor
retarded humor
both make me lol.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 10, 2008)

Family Guy has its moments.


----------



## Deadsyde (Jan 10, 2008)

I really don't like Familly Guy very much. 

Even baked out of my head, I'd rather watch South Park.


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 10, 2008)

Deadsyde said:
			
		

> I really don't like Familly Guy very much.
> 
> Even baked out of my head, I'd rather watch South Park.



Well it has its moments. Its not so funny with all the re-runs they air on [adultswim] thou.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 10, 2008)

The first few seasons were enjoyable... After that it turned to complet shit.


----------



## Renian (Jan 11, 2008)

It's one of the better comedies on Fox in my view. Of course I'm one of those people who still have the antennas on top of the TV, so my views about the show might be a bit skewered. Simpsons is still marginally better, and for having only sporadic jokes, House seems a bit more entertaining to me in the humor department too. That's only because of the main character and how he acts and causes others to react though. One of the things House said to some people while he was supposedly looking at porn on the internet was, "Do you have a problem with the naked female form?" The people who, for lack of a better word, caught him sort of embarrassingly said no before asking what she was up against. House replied with something about it being a porpoise with his usual blunt way of stating things.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 15, 2008)

What I noticed about Family Guy is that it changed with the political climate.


----------



## zetsuboushita (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with watching Family Guy in order to give the mind a break. It's fun to switch off and not have to think for 22 minutes.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 15, 2008)

I've always liked it. But then again, I'm the type that laughs at sheer stupidity.


----------



## Emil (Jan 17, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I've always liked it. But then again, I'm the type that laughs at sheer stupidity.



This makes me wonder if youre laughing at it cause its funny, or just completely stupid >.>


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 17, 2008)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say both.
I know I do.


----------



## XeNoX (Jan 17, 2008)

babadiboopi?


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## sage_mines (Jan 18, 2008)

I've lol'd before, but I think it's because of the randomness and stupidity of it. In reality, it's very crude and has no wit, but it does have randomness, which makes it somewhat funny. It's not that great, but it's watchable.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 19, 2008)

Uh, I don't know. I enjoy watching it. Not the greatest show made, Futurama is better in my opinion. But never the less I laugh at some stuff.

-Onyx


----------



## theg90 (Jan 27, 2008)

"GIGGITY GIGGITY GIGGITY GIGGITY LET'S HAVE SEX!!"  'Nuf said.  But personally, I enjoy Code Monkeys and Robot Chicken far more than Family Guy.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 27, 2008)

For the occasional funny moments....

"Hey is that that new butter substitute?"
"It sure is!"
"Is it true that it has half the calories of butter?"
"Yep!"
"Can I have some?"
"Get your own."
"TAKE THAT YOU BITCH!" *stabs her with the knife*
"AAAAH WHAT THE HELL?!?"
"HAHA how do you like that?"
"Hey joke's on you I have hepatitis!"
"Yeeaarrrrr!!!"


Well I know some of you wouldn't like that, but I absolutely hate those "I can't believe it's not butter!" commercials with the dismembered hands. To me, they were "HeadON-Apply directly to the forehead".


----------



## WHPellic (Feb 4, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Well I know some of you wouldn't like that, but I absolutely hate those "I can't believe it's not butter!" commercials with the dismembered hands. To me, they were "HeadON-Apply directly to the forehead".



Actually, it was "Country Crock" commercials that had the hands.


----------



## Paul Revere (Feb 5, 2008)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah. Old topic. Boo-hoo.
> 
> Tell me anyway.



d00d, Family Guy sucks.  It's total propaganda designed to demoralize and desensitize you.  But then again, so is everything else on TV.

EDIT:
But it's funny as hell, tho.  At least you should understand -that-...

"I'm not taking my sneakers off, I am Sneakers O'Toole!"


----------



## Esplender (Feb 7, 2008)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> d00d, Family Guy sucks.  It's total propaganda designed to demoralize and desensitize you.  Blah blah blah, 9/11 didn't happen.



I thought more along the lines of "This is the most unfunny shit I've ever watched. How the hell did it make its way onto TV?". 

It's like where all the shittier jokes of The Simpsons get aborted to.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 7, 2008)

Funny: Peter Griffin getting smashed at random times, and Stewie beating Brian to half death over loaned money.

Not funny: "This is worse than [insert past event here]". Happens every episode. C'MON SETH, ADMIT IT, THE GAG ISN'T FUNNY ANYMORE.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 11, 2008)

Read this.  Then you will understand everything.


----------



## Tacman (Feb 11, 2008)

I find Family Guy funny because it is just so random!


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 18, 2008)

Not much is, they try to achieve comedy by sheer abstract randomness and stupidity, which, unfortunately, seems to be what people find funny nowadays. I like Futurama because every episode has a real plot, they're all well written, and uses real comedy.


----------



## shiftyfox (Feb 20, 2008)

I never did really get it all that much either, not even stoned.
But to their credit they make millions of people laugh, so they are doing something right.  Not to mention it takes some wit to reuse the the same joke over and over again and still have such a huge following.
I like to think of Family Guy as the KISS of the comedy world.


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 20, 2008)

> I like to think of Family Guy as the KISS of the comedy world.



Maybe they do too, they have a whole episode based around KISS...


----------



## shiftyfox (Feb 20, 2008)

haha, did Gene Simmons buy the rights Family Guy too now?
its all comin togeather


----------

